# Wegdatenspeicherung auch bei Android



## Chrismettal (22. April 2011)

Nachdem gestern bekannt wurde das Apple die wegdaten der Nutzer speichert ist nun auch selbiges von Google bekannt geworden. Die Daten werden angeblich ebenfalls NICHT an Google übertragen.​ 
Ich selber besitze kein Android Handy also kann ich nicht sagen ob und wie der Nutzer die Daten einsehen kann.
Google "fragt" Meineswissens nicht nach ob die Daten gespeichert werden sollen.

Greetz Chrizz

Quellen: Radio (Swr3)

EDIT:
Auszug aus den mobilen Datenschutzbestimmungen von Google:


> # Sollten Sie standortbezogene Produkte und Services wie Google Maps für  Handys nutzen, übermitteln Sie uns möglicherweise  Standortinformationen. Diese Informationen können wie im Falle von  GPS-Daten auf Ihren tatsächlichen aktuellen Standort hinweisen. Sie  können aber auch nur einen Teil einer Adresse übermitteln, um eine Karte  der näheren Umgebung anzuzeigen.


(Google*Mobile-Datenschutzbestimmungen)
Dies lässt darauf hinschließen das die Daten sehr wohl an Google übertragen werden könnten.


Edit sprach ein 2. mal:
Vielen dank für den Link @ Thunnes
Hidden Feature in Android: Peilsender
Demnach können die daten mit einen Pythonscript bereits ausgelesen werden (weiter unten beim letzten Link)

Edit Number 3: 

Angeblich wurde herausgefunden, dass Google die Daten sehr wohl an sich weiterschickt.

Danke an PEG96 für die Info.



> Jetzt haben ich meine es waren Leute aus dem ccc herausgefunden, dass  google im Gegensatz zu Apple die Daten an sich schickt.



Weitere Quelle: Schlimmer als Apple: Android speichert Deine(!) Location auf Schritt und Tritt » t3n News​


----------



## Clawhammer (22. April 2011)

Links wären vllt ebenfalls Hilfreich


----------



## Chrismettal (22. April 2011)

Tut mir leid, ich finde im Internet rein garnichts dazu im moment, ich selber hab mich sehr gewundert als darüber heute morgen im Radio berichtet wurde, obwohl im Internet noch nichts dazu zu finden ist 

Ich halte die Augen nach Links offen


----------



## Ezio (22. April 2011)

Was haben die Android User gestern nochmal behauptet?


----------



## Clawhammer (22. April 2011)

Sehr schön ich werde auch mal ausschau halten 

EDIT: wäre aber schon ziemlich einfallslos sich selbst *übers knie* zulegen in seiner eigenen Suchmaschine


----------



## Chrismettal (22. April 2011)

Da magst du nicht ganz unrecht haben berliner_bengel  "googeln" wir ab heute mit einer anderen Suchmaschiene 

@Ezio: Mir ist das recht egal eigentlich.. ich kaufe mir so oder so ein Android demnächst


----------



## Clawhammer (22. April 2011)

jo dann heisst es absofort *Bingeln* oder *yahoon*


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2011)

Bis jetzt steht da nur dass Google Maps wissen muss wo man ist damit es einem das auf der Karte anzeigen kann. Klingt auch irgendwie logisch .

 Das ist was komplett Anderes als ununterbrochenes triangulieren der Position aus der GPRS Verbindung ohne dass irgend eine Navigationssoftware zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## Chrismettal (22. April 2011)

Ja wie gesagt, der auszug aus den Datenschutzbestimmungen beweist nur das es sein KÖNNTE das google die daten DOCH weiterleitet weil sie sich sowieso eine art Schlupfloch in den Datenschutzbestimmungen gelassen haben.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2011)

Wo siehst du da "eine Art Schlupfloch gelassen"? 
Ich sage ja nicht dass Google es nicht vielleicht doch tut, aber bis jetzt gilt die Unschuldvermutung und dass mich jemand auch noch darauf hinweist dass er vielleicht weiß wo ich bin wenn ich ihm meine GPS Koordinaten willentlich(durch aktivieren von Google Maps und gleichzeitigem aktivieren der Standortbestimmung)durch gebe ist in meinen Augen eher grotesk informativ(wäre ich so bestimmt niiieee drauf gekommen ) als hinterhältig.


----------



## Thunnes (22. April 2011)

Netzpolitik.org hat sich der Thematik heute auch gewidmet...

Mein Senf dazu: Das ganze mag zu Werbezwecken aus Sicht der Firmen gut sein, aber der Weg zum "gläsernen Bürger" wie es so schön heißt wird dadurch noch beschleunigt. Bin ich froh, dass ich stolzer Besitzer eines Nokia N8 bin und da hoffentlich keine Daten aufgezeichnet werden.


----------



## m-o-m-o (22. April 2011)

Sieht ja beiden Firmen ähnlich. Und hatte Facebook nicht auch mal Datenschutzprobleme mit dem Handyclient? 

Die Frage ist, wie das bei (einer entgoogleten) Customfirmwares ist, vor allem, wenn man die Leserechte ändert. Müsste ich auf meinen Handy mal testen, Android booten und ausprobieren


----------



## Chrismettal (22. April 2011)

@Thunnes : Danke für den Link  habs oben nachgetragen


----------



## Chrisch (22. April 2011)

> # Sollten Sie standortbezogene Produkte und Services wie......


Das erste was man gefragt wird wenn man Google Maps oder den Browser verwendet ist ob man die Standortbestimmung aktivieren möchte oder nicht.

Es ist also keinesfalls wie bei Apple wo es ohne wissen der Nutzer im Hintergrund einfach gemacht wird


----------



## El Sativa (22. April 2011)

wer regt sich denn gleich auf? die möchten doch auch nur freunde haben, die mit einem spielen. das dieser freund nunmal eifersüchtig ist, und den ganzen tag wissen muss, was du tust liegt nunmal in der sache der natur. er kann nicht anders, da er so erzogen wurde.


----------



## Ezio (22. April 2011)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Das erste was man gefragt wird wenn man Google Maps oder den Browser verwendet ist ob man die Standortbestimmung aktivieren möchte oder nicht.
> 
> Es ist also keinesfalls wie bei Apple wo es ohne wissen der Nutzer im Hintergrund einfach gemacht wird


 
bei Apple wird man auch gefragt.


----------



## mgf (22. April 2011)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Das erste was man gefragt wird wenn man Google Maps oder den Browser verwendet ist ob man die Standortbestimmung aktivieren möchte oder nicht.
> 
> Es ist also keinesfalls wie bei Apple wo es ohne wissen der Nutzer im Hintergrund einfach gemacht wird


 
Vielen Dank dafür, das nimmt mir die Worte aus dem Mund. Es ist immer noch ein Unterschied, ob du im Setup danach gefragt wirst, oder es "einfach so" per default aktiv ist. Dafür braucht es keine Relativierungsversuche, der Eine macht's eben offen, der Andere nicht. It's that simple.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> bei Apple wird man auch gefragt.


Nein. Die funktion bei Apple funktionierte auch wenn man die Standortbestimmung aus hatte.


----------



## weizenleiche (22. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Was haben die Android User gestern nochmal behauptet?


 
Ja, ich erinnere mich da auch an ein paar Kommentare ... Tja, soviel dazu


----------



## Ezio (22. April 2011)

Man wird bei BEIDEN gefragt, wenn eine App den Ortungsdienst nutzen will. Was bei Android unabhängig von dieser Einstellung passiert, ist noch nicht bekannt. Es könnten genau so Daten gespeichert und versendet werden. Dass bei der Nutzung von Maps alle Daten an Google übertragen werden sollte klar sein, mit dem Account lassen sich Android User auch eindeutig identifizieren.


----------



## Chrisch (22. April 2011)

Hier nochmal eine kleine Zusammenfassung zum Android:



> Der Cache in meinem Androiden hat für WiFi nur 200 Einträge und für Mobilfunk 50 Einträge.
> Laut einem Eintrag war ich am Samstag in einer Coctail-Bar in Atlanta. Cool





> Nicht nur das der Cache 50 bzw. 200 Einträge max hat, der verfällt auch nach 12/48h , siehe hier: /var/www/vhosts/netmite.com/android/mydroid/frameworks/base/location/java/com/android/internal/location/LocationCache.java
> 
> Wer in der Doku lesen würde versteht auch warum das so ist:
> Obtaining User Location | Android Developers





> Wen das stört: In den Location-Settings “Wireless Locations” abhaken -> Caches werden sauber gelöscht. Wie das bei permanentem anhaken aussieht müsste man [tm] testen. Verifiziert unter 2.3.3


----------



## DAEF13 (22. April 2011)

Solange der Nutzer keinen Nachteil davpn hat und/oder die Daten nicht übertragen werden kann einem das doch relativ egal sein, oder? Mir ist es aufjedenfall egal, da ich nichts zu verbergen habe


----------



## X Broster (22. April 2011)

Wenigstens gibts bei Kommentaren zu Android kein Gebashe, weil die sich ja schlecht selbst bashen können.

Drum nutz ich Gunst der Stunde um drauf hinzuweisen, dass die EU / der Bundestag mal endlich umfassend die Datenschutzbestimmungen für digitale Medien erweitern müssen. Egal ob Streetview oder verdeckte Wegdatenspeicherungen.


----------



## MARIIIO (22. April 2011)

Mein Handy hat noch kein GPS, daher kanns mir momentan noch egal sein.

Würde Apple die Daten wirklich böswillig sammeln, könnte man zusammen mit dem Surfverhalten, den Kontakten in Facebook und Co., den Anrufen, den gespeicherten Bildernauf dem Handy usw. ein ziemlich krasses Benutzerprofil erstellen. Apple könnte dem Staat dann anbieten, ein Auge auf die Mitbürger zu haben und Alarm zu schlagen, wenn sich was verdächtiges.... macht (   ). Allein die Leute, die ein Iphone irgendeiner Generation haben dürften schon ne große Masse ausmachen...

Ist natürlich Schwarzmalerei, aber theoretisch könnte man doch so ziemlich alles verdeckt weiterleiten, das einzige Problem wäre der Imageschaden, wenns rauskommt.

Gibts dann wohl bald Blei-Smartphonetaschen, da kommt dann wirklich nix raus


----------



## zøtac (22. April 2011)

Ist doch total Wayne, selbiges bei iOS
Ich mein, was sollten sie mit den Daten machen? Auswerten um einen Killer auf einen anzusetzten der einem aufm Arbeitsweg auflauert?


----------



## Gast1111 (22. April 2011)

Für mich klingt dass irgendwie als ob ein Applefanboy traurig war und sich rächen wollte


----------



## Dennisth (22. April 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Für mich klingt dass irgendwie als ob ein Applefanboy traurig war und sich rächen wollte


 
Jo ist auch so. Bei meinem HTC HD2 werde ich beim Einrichten gefragt ob ich meine Standortinformationen nutzen will. Tu ich das nicht funktionieren Google Maps usw. nicht (logisch oder?).

Des weiteren Spricht einiges für eine Apple-Fanboy news weil Android Quelloffen ist und das nicht erst seit gestern. Meint ihr nicht, dass die Coder das schon längst gemerkt hätten?

Apple zeichnet unabhängig von den "Standort" Einstellungen die Position via GSM/UMTS Netz auf und dank Closed Souce hat man es erst jetzt herausgefunden. Bei Android gibts 2 Hacken einen für Wireless Standort (GSM/UMTS) und einen für das GPS Modul. Wenn beide draußen sind ist nix mit standort suchen und speichern.

Einfach nur lächerlich das jetzt behauptet wird Android würde das selbe tun wie iOS.

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## riedochs (22. April 2011)

Wer Latitude nutzt übertragt sowieso seinen Standort permanent. Wer Google Dienste wie Maps / Navigation nutzt muss die Standortbestimmung einschalten um es vernünftig zu nutzen.


----------



## fire2002de (22. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Was haben die Android User gestern nochmal behauptet?


 
pwnd, mehr brauch man da nicht sagen.

b2t: mir persönlich ist es egal ob jeand weiß wo ich die letzten Monate war XD 

ich habs eh ständig auf fb & vz XD


----------



## Leandros (22. April 2011)

Man wird aber danach gefragt ob man es Einschalten oder Ausschalten möchte. Mann MUSS es allerdings Einschalten um Ortung via W-Lan / Handynetz zu nutzen.


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2011)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Mein Handy hat noch kein GPS, daher kanns mir momentan noch egal sein.


Das macht kaum einen Unterschied. Mit der Abstandsbestimmung zu den normalen Handy-Funkmasten, am besten noch kombiniert mit den SSIDs von WLAN Netzen in der Nähe(die hat Google weiterhin gespeichert, nur Zugangsdaten wurde nach Protesten dann doch wieder gelöscht) kann man den Standort auch ohne GPS verdammt gut abschätzen.


----------



## sbstN (23. April 2011)

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass wenigstens bei RIM nicht rumspioniert wird...


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. April 2011)

Leute, es spioniert jeder Hersteller  Egal ob Android, Apple, Samsung oder sonst wer. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Akten es über mich gibt, wann und wo ich war  Es ist dreist klar aber das ist der Wandel der Zeit. Und mit diesen Daten wird dann u.U. noch Geld gemacht, wie es Facebook tut. Ja ich melde mich bald auch aus Zwang da an.  Aber. Die kriegen nix von mir  Nur fake Sachen  Gegen Facebook  Pro PCGH Forum


----------



## wsdxg (23. April 2011)

ich selber hab mich sehr gewundert als darüber heute morgen im Radio berichtet wurde


----------



## PEG96 (23. April 2011)

Jetzt haben ich meine es waren Leute aus dem ccc herausgefunden, dass google im Gegensatz zu Apple die Daten an sich schickt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine riesige Sauerei. Bei Google noch mehr als bei Apple. 
Beiden müsste eine deftige Strafe in höher von ca. Des halben Jahresumsatzes, um ihnen einen saftigen Denkzettel zu geben.


----------



## Low (23. April 2011)

Ich sag dazu jetzt nichts mehr.
Es müsste einfach ein Einfuhr Verbot für diese Geräte geben und natürlich müssten die Gesetze in ALLEN Ländern angepast werden. Aber ich der Staat sammelt sicherlich auch alle Daten ungewusst über euch


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Jetzt haben ich meine es waren Leute aus dem ccc herausgefunden, dass google im Gegensatz zu Apple die Daten an sich schickt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine riesige Sauerei. Bei Google noch mehr als bei Apple.
> Beiden müsste eine deftige Strafe in höher von ca. Des halben Jahresumsatzes, um ihnen einen saftigen Denkzettel zu geben.


 Hast du mal eine Quelle mit Details? Wie gesagt: Natürlich braucht man bei Google den Standort damit Maps, Latitude etc. funktioniert. Die Frage ist doch was passiert wenn diese Dienste aus sind.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Ja und? Es kann auch jederzeit dein Handy abgehört werden, wen interessierts!


----------



## Chrismettal (23. April 2011)

@PEG96 : Ich hab das mal oben so nachgetragen


----------



## PEG96 (23. April 2011)

Hier wäre noch ein Link Schlimmer als Apple: Android speichert Deine(!) Location auf Schritt und Tritt » t3n News
In der anderen User News stand genau das, was ich auch gelesen hatte, mit dem Wallstreet Journal


----------



## Chrismettal (23. April 2011)

Ebenfalls nachgetragen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

Am besten kauft man sich ein Prepaid handy für 10 Euro da bleiben einem die Probleme erspart, ein ipod Touch @ home und gut ist


----------



## MG42 (24. April 2011)

Einfach mal ein paar provozierende Wörter sprechen, wie Bombe Anschlag Allahuakbar und einen verspäteten Aprilscherz dem gegenüber machen...  da freu ich mich drauf... 
Würde einfach gerne mal wissen was brassiert 
Soll Google und Pferdeapfel seinen Spass haben. Ich hab immernoch ein Prepaid von anno dazumal, wenn ich surfen will tu ich das auf die klassische Art und Weise... Also sich nich über die Spritkosten/Verbrauch eines SUVs beschweren, den man selber fährt ... Na dann


----------



## max00 (24. April 2011)

Irgendwie schade, denn eigentlich wollte ich mir nachdem mein aktueller Vertrag ausläuft auch ein Android Handy zulegen...
Mal schaun was sich bis dahin (Dezember) noch so tut! Jetzt kommt erstmal eine GPS Pulsuhr von Garmin - da werden die Daten ja hoffentlich nicht weitergeleitet!


----------



## BlackDeath (24. April 2011)

Ein vorteil könnte doch sein ,dass man so Lücken in der mobielen Netzversorgung finden kann.


----------

